# Fluval Peat Granules



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Just bought some yesterday, what is everyones opinions on this stuff, or peat in general?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Lowered my ph from 8.0 to 7.2 in about 24 hours.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

were the fish in there while the ph changed like that? the pH fluctuating like that cant be good


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

Seems like a 24 hour acclimation period from a ph of 8 down to a ph of 7.2 would be better than taking them straight out of 8 ph water and acclimating them to 7.2 over an hour period of time. I really don't know for sure though, I do not have very much experience. I would like to know because I am about to help my brother do the same thing in his tank. Anyone know if the peat has to be replaced regularly.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Like I said, the ph changed over a 24 hour period. It cannot be hurting them as they are eating 2-3x more now! And more active...

My only concern is when I do my big water changes... Because I will be adding 50% water which is ph 8.0


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

Your ph will probably go up to 7.6, (7.2+8.0)/2=7.6, and then gradually go down to 7.2 again, which I don't think is a huge fluctuaion. You could avoid this by doing smaller changes more often, I would think. Many people that use manual CO2 injection have a .2 ph fluctuaion daily with no negative results from what I have seen.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i love peat... and it seems both my rhom and plants do to...


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Trigga said:


> were the fish in there while the ph changed like that? the pH fluctuating like that cant be good


Sudden pH changes can kill fish.


----------

